# Stiffer boot recommendations to replace Moto



## Drez (Sep 11, 2012)

I have an older pair or Burton Motos that have served me well but considering replacing them for something stiffer as I primarily freeride. 

Looking for recommendations and tips on what I should be looking for...

Some initial thoughts: Deeluxe Visious were one recommendation, Burton Ruler would probably be fairly inexpensive and easy to find.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/41991-what-boots-should-i-buy-thread.html


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## yuhaoyang (Apr 24, 2012)

try out the salomon malamute =D
Might not work for you, I have above average width+height for feet, after heat-molding it feels pretty comfy.
I kind of regret it though, too damn stiff LOL. The synapse is exactly the same but softer.


----------



## Drez (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks, I'll add the Malamue to the list. Probably try some chuck taylors for good measure too though not sure they count as "stiff"...

In response to the well meaning thread link, Im not asking for you to tell me what to buy then Ill go get it blindly. Im looking for a starting point for stiffer boot recommendation, without that I might miss out on the one that would work for me as it never gets even tried on. For example the Deeluxe I mentioned would never have been on my radar without its recommendation.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Drez said:


> I have an older pair or Burton Motos that have served me well but considering replacing them for something stiffer.





Drez said:


> Thanks, I'll add the Malamue to the list. Probably try some chuck taylors for good measure too though not sure they count as "stiff"...





snowklinger said:


>



Hey you said stiffer than your Motos! Here are some other choices


----------



## nip175 (Nov 4, 2012)

i use ride insano dbl boa. i love them, i can ride a full day, thats literally on my feet at 730, dont come off til 3. and they are super stiff. the boa is awesome if you hate tying laces. i ride mostly in the trees, and the alpine, so lots of steep and deep and i need a stiff boot for good responseto get those hard tight turns. highly recommend these. i've got about 16 rides on them and so far still, they are holding up perfectly. also to back up their comfort, i have plantersfacia... whatever in my right foot, it was fucked for years. and these boots give me no discomfort what so ever, unless of course they are too tight.


----------



## OldDog (Oct 7, 2012)

Drez said:


> I have an older pair or Burton Motos that have served me well but considering replacing them for something stiffer as I primarily freeride.
> 
> Looking for recommendations and tips on what I should be looking for...
> 
> Some initial thoughts: Deeluxe Visious were one recommendation, Burton Ruler would probably be fairly inexpensive and easy to find.


If you like Burton I tried some Imperials on yesterday that I would've got if they'd had them 1/2 size smaller.

Ended up with a pair of Burton Ambush boots instead. It's my 3rd pair (this season), I keep changing my mind and taking them back. Started with Salomon Dialogues, were too big. Both size wise and no RP. They barely fit in my large formulas. Then F2.0's. Much better than Dialogues, but too narrow.

I tried on some 32's as well. A couple of different styles. The Imperials were my fav. Thinking about taking these back too and ordering the Imperials online... These Ambush are super comfy but I'm thinking they may be too soft for freeride for a n00b on Shames (little grooming, intermediate to advanced terrain) Kind of worried about a lack of response in a soft boot. :dunno:


----------



## Drez (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks for the update guys, ill be sure to add those to my shopping list.


----------

